# Genesis amps on Ebay



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

No Luck sellin on forums and need cash so they are on ebay

Genesis ICE Series 3 stereo 100 *Rare SQ amps* - eBay (item 270596682835 end time Jun-25-10 21:40:20 PDT)

Genesis ICE Series 3 Dual Mono Amplifier *Rare SQ* - eBay (item 270596684126 end time Jun-25-10 21:47:07 PDT)


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

GLWS Mic 

Kelvin


----------



## lucipha (Aug 5, 2009)

Free bump for awesome amps!


----------

